# 2015 Campy ErgoPower Controls



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

I just saw on Campy's description of their 2015 groups that the ErgoPower units are now supposed to have a



> DERAILLEUR CABLE ADJUSTING BARREL
> Enables the tension of the derailleur cable to be adjusted perfectly, slashing adjustment time.


Has anybody seen this? It's not mentioned or shown anywhere in their technical manuals (of course... ), which seem to not have been updated in the last ten years or so. Are they just talking out of their rear end at the above link, or did they really add such a nifty feature?

P.S.: Never mind, I found the explanation in the technical manual for the FD: It's just a (pair of?) inline barrel adjuster(s) that you can use if you don't have any other barrel adjusters.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

That'sa so new

How do Campy keep coming up with these'a new things??

my mind is blown


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah, and here I was thinking that they might have come up with some insanely nifty new adjuster system that is integrated with the shifters. Now that would have been seriously cool, although I have no idea how this could be done. 

Well, maybe I do: If there was a way to rotate the barrel that winds up the shifter cable, then this might be possible. Maybe in the 2020 version, then...


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

I think I would prefer they be away from my normal riding hand position. Luckily I have downtube adjusters that are just fine for me.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

On the other hand, it looks like the FD now comes with some sort of a gauge/tool that allows for a perfectly precise and consistent setup on every single bike. Now that _is_ nifty.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

I wish my FD came with the tool. I think mine is off by 1-2 degrees and rattles a little in certain gears. It functions decent, just makes noise. One day I will put the bike in the stand and fix it, but lately if I have the time, I'm rolling it out of the garage and clocking miles instead.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

It looks like a very simple tool to use. Don't know why it is so hard to find. Part # UT-FD020









No listing at Ribble or Wiggle. Glory list them and is out of stock Campagnolo Front Derailleur Allignment Tool - Glory Cycles


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

$25...and how often do I make that adjustment. The price is on the border between "I could buy that and save some time." and "How can I justify $25 to save five minutes of my time?"


----------



## Mr_Clean (Feb 12, 2012)

The 2015 groupset that was supplied to us recently did not come with that tool. No barrel adjuster and FD "brace" either (may be another FD version though).Setting the FD cage to chainring tooth gap to 3mm, and a little eyeballing worked fine. Nothing new, really. 

On a different note, I experienced some issues with the front shifter after moving over groupsets on a recent build. Initially, you had to trim it (one click) when using the small-big combo. After the groupset was installed on the other bike, it functioned like older ergo shifters - no need to trim down for small-big combo. At least there is no audible click unlike before. It works fine as it is without chainrub. I will setup the cable again and see how it goes. We may have an Italian gremlin hangin out in the workshop at home.


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

I have similar chain rub and trimming issues. I know that if I fiddle with the alignment of the cage enough, it will go away. I just haven't done it. It is supposed to be free from noise, but the clearance to get there is probably less than 1 mm when at the extremes of the cassette. I'm sure the minimal clearance is why they made the tool.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

jfaas said:


> $25...and how often do I make that adjustment. The price is on the border between "I could buy that and save some time." and "How can I justify $25 to save five minutes of my time?"


Well, if you look at some of the threads on FD adjustment, at least for some people the question would be more like "Can I justify $25 to save many hours of my time and weeks of aggravation?" If that was me, the answer would be "Hell yeah!".



jfaas said:


> I have similar chain rub and trimming issues. I know that if I fiddle with the alignment of the cage enough, it will go away. I just haven't done it. It is supposed to be free from noise, but the clearance to get there is probably less than 1 mm when at the extremes of the cassette. I'm sure the minimal clearance is why they made the tool.


I have my FD set so I don't need any trimming, and I can run fully cross-chained either way with no rubbing anywhere. Took some TLC to get there, however, and that was almost six years back. I haven't touched that FD since, so I'd start from scratch if I had to set up a new bike. If that $25 can make this a no-brainer, then I'd gladly spend the money.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

jfaas said:


> I wish my FD came with the tool.


My Record one didn't either. But a feeler gauge and a straight edge does the same thing as the tool.


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

Pirx said:


> Yeah, and here I was thinking that they might have come up with some insanely nifty new adjuster system that is integrated with the shifters. Now that would have been seriously cool, although I have no idea how this could be done.
> 
> Well, maybe I do: If there was a way to rotate the barrel that winds up the shifter cable, then this might be possible. Maybe in the 2020 version, then...



View attachment 304559


----------



## tka (Jun 11, 2014)

Notvintage said:


> My Record one didn't either. But a feeler gauge and a straight edge does the same thing as the tool.


As far as I know the tool isn't included. I have a set of the gauges, they are MUCH faster than a feeler gauge and straight edge, and on both 2015 FDs I've set up with them they have been perfect with no additional adjustments needed. Between this and revolutionary the derailleur cable adjusting barrel Campag has once again advanced the state of the art. /snark


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

I exaggerated about the FD adjustment taking 5 min. It took me about 30 and now it is perfect except for a hint of rub in the extremes of cross-chaining. I think some small cable adjustments will eliminate that. Very happy now with my Athena drive.


----------

